# WELL DONE !!! and thankyou



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hi all TTOC people.

would just like to give out some praise. there are enough people who critisize the club and even i have had my say in the past regarding certain issue...Would just like to say what a wonderful idea this is for the club, I know many newer generation members myself included, didn't get to see the amazing TT track day all those years ago...So this is a breath of fresh air and a Brilliant Idea. CONGRATULATIONS & THANK YOU for all those involved in organising and stumping up the booking fee..

WELL DONE TTOC i'm very pround to be a member.. !!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

P.S if you haven't seen http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=227268


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for waiting till just after i sold up :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

well, we do listen. It's not easy to do everything that people want, but we've been careful, have built up some money in the bank, have got a lot of new members on board, and we want to do more things.

Autometrix, publishers of Audi Driver, Volkswagen Driver and organisers of GTI International & Audi Driver International have been fantastic - John H should take a lot of the credit for his dealings with Autometrix 

We'll see how this goes, and learn lessons for the next few events


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We've been very wary since the last track day almost bankrupt the club. This opportunity came up with limited risk so we've grabbed it with both hands.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words Tony - I was thinking about entering but the last place has just gone - or will there be more? If enough people are still interested or want a second session then we could possibly get another slot, maybe :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So have you booked your session John?


----------

